# Getting skunked in west bay!



## Jwilk (May 31, 2018)

Can seem to catch anything besides shark and hardheads. Shrimp under popping cork over shell island and car reef the past couple of days. Just can’t seem to figure it out.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

If your not catching the target species move, watch for birds working bait.


Change the technique, change the drift, fish a few different zones of water. Look for water that is not like the rest of the water around it. 

Water is hot so fish deeper...


John


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Www.troutsupport.com
Get all 4 videos. Its worth it.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

sgrem said:


> Www.troutsupport.com
> Get all 4 videos. Its worth it.


It's my understanding that now you don't get actual DVD's, you get access to the on-line videos, per Tobin.

TWG


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

*"The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results."*

*Albert Einstein *


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

TexasWineGuy said:


> It's my understanding that now you don't get actual DVD's, you get access to the on-line videos, per Tobin.
> 
> TWG


Actually, NO... I've never said that.. They are still BOTH DVD's and also online streaming access available. The link to the Physical DVD is at the bottom of the site.

The problem with West Bay is that it's shallower than east bay and also has less deep structure. It warms up faster and has a lot less deep oyster reef. It's also situated in such a way that it doesn't get good tidal flow due to Carancahua Reef and Shell island reef, both of which come very near the surface and extend almost the full width of the bay... this reduces overall water flow through the bay with the majority of water flowing around the deeper tips. The fact that it's shallower also causes it to have more small fish for the ones that remain there.

There is more to learn than just bait, birds, and slicks.. that is a good starting point but much more to learn.

t


----------



## Jwilk (May 31, 2018)

Okay my next question. Tomorrow morning will be my last day to fish. I was thinking about putting boat on trailer and going to main bay. Any adobe on best place to launch, get bait and area to fish. I don’t expect anyone to give up a honey hole just general areas to get some bits. 

I appreciate everyone’s feedback thus far.


----------



## Jwilk (May 31, 2018)

Okay my next question. Tomorrow morning will be my last day to fish. I was thinking about putting boat on trailer and going to main bay. Any adobe on best place to launch, get bait and area to fish. I don’t expect anyone to give up a honey hole just general areas to get some bits. 

I appreciate everyone’s feedback thus far.


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

We had a family house in Pirates Cove/West Bay for 30+ years. IMO West Bay is a winter time bay system. The best time to fish is 2-3 days after a Northern as the fish will come out of the ICW to warm up in the flats. Fishing in the afternoon is best. 

For the Summer you really need to be closer to SLP where there is more tidal movement. You can catch fish on the south shoreline wading at sun up, but the bite doesn't last too long as the sun gets up. Cloudy days are best in the Summer. Fishing structure around the ICW is always a good idea. Consider North Dear Island and fish the spoil banks in 4-5' of water between ICW and spoil banks. Fish the drains on an outgoing tide. Try the mouth of Greens lake when the tide is dropping. Try the old ICW that splits West Bay in 1/2. Especially around North & South Deer Island. 

I hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Drive your boat down towards SLP. You have several great options there. You can wade the grass flats around the water tower, go behind Bird Island and fish the bars and guts behind the island, fish the flat just north of Mud Cut which is also behind Bird Island. If you wade the guts behind Bird Island, I recommend wearing a life jacket as some of those guts are deep. Many summertime big trout tournaments were won from these guts behind Bird Island over the past few decades.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

TexasWineGuy said:


> It's my understanding that now you don't get actual DVD's, you get access to the on-line videos, per Tobin.
> 
> TWG


Just received dvd's in mail. Started watching yesterday. Worth it.IMO


----------



## Jwilk (May 31, 2018)

Will get reef recon vids before next trip. 

Went out today and worked north of bird island then worked our way back up the icw lake drains. Finally caught fish. Unfortunately only one keeper.

Will do a fishing trip in the fall/winter next year. To hard to try to fish and beach vacation. 

Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Jwilk said:


> Will get reef recon vids before next trip.
> 
> Went out today and worked north of bird island then worked our way back up the icw lake drains. Finally caught fish. Unfortunately only one keeper.
> 
> ...


Beach vaca means leave the boat at home hit the surf at 30 mins before light be home with a limit by breakfast!!!

John


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Fished the South shoreline pretty good yesterday and only caught one keeper red.... Water got a little off after the wind picked-up from the SW....


----------

